# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Congrats TECH-Team

## HaHoBe

Hi,

my best and warmest wishes go out to the "Tech"-Team - I couldn´t have imagined that things could get worse on the situation of this forum but ... judge the situation by yourself.

Even if the yelllow line bear with us is not up the response of the forum is sort of minimalistic, Answers/Threads will not get posted leading to Duplicates, the survey updates on threads and answers given which are not shown in the threads in the corresponding forums, the best feature I found was looking for unanswered threads and getting the message that I would have to wait for 1 second and try again then.

Some of these things are amusing, others are confusing and some are simply just annoying as no progress in solving the issues is seen from my side.

Just a personal view from my side - not even worth two cent. But anyway I like to have them stated.

Ciao,
Holger

----------


## arlu1201

Holger,

I understand the issues you are facing.  We are facing severe server issues and hence we will be moving to a better and bigger server within the next 2 days.  

This should hopefully solve all the problems we are facing with the server.

----------


## Pete_UK

> This should hopefully solve *all* the problems we are facing with the server.



Let's hope so, Arlette.

Pete

----------


## HaHoBe

Hi, Arlette,

both good and bad news at the same time (new problems will arise when the move is done).

A minor detail but nagging (at least for me): when scrolling down the page the trademark/copyright of vBulletin comes to sight.  Should that not read 2013 as it is still showing 2012?

Let´s hope for better times in the not so far future (especially shorter reaction times).

Ciao,
Holger

----------

